# Gravity



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

this was 'made' for 3d so I may go see it at movies.... looks intense even though I dis like Sandra bullock....apparently the 10 minute opening sequence is incredible


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw the trailer for this recently. looks kinda interesting. I'll give it a chance


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The trailer is very interesting to say the least. I just wonder if the movie itself will be worth it.
I will check out the reviews and if it lives up to the hype will check it out in 3d. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tripplej said:


> The trailer is very interesting to say the least. I just wonder if the movie itself will be worth it.
> I will check out the reviews and if it lives up to the hype will check it out in 3d. Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, gonna wait for some reviews before I see this one.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Yeah, gonna wait for some reviews before I see this one.


I have been taken by great trailers in the past and then come to find out that the movie is terrible or all the best scenes were actually from the trailer! 

So, while this one looks impressive, I will wait and see what the general opinion is. Best case, will see it in theaters, worse case, a rental.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tripplej said:


> I have been taken by great trailers in the past and then come to find out that the movie is terrible or all the best scenes were actually from the trailer!
> 
> So, while this one looks impressive, I will wait and see what the general opinion is. Best case, will see it in theaters, worse case, a rental.


Agreed. What part of Texas are you from tripple? Just curious if you're nearby and where you go for 3D.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Agreed. What part of Texas are you from tripple? Just curious if you're nearby and where you go for 3D.


NW Houston - in between Jersey Village and Cypress in unincorporated Houston. 

For movies for the whole family we usually go to Movie Tavern which is on hwy 249. It is a dinner theater place perfect for the whole family. Can order a full meal and watch the movie. Plus the kids will eat pizza and have a good time. 

For IMAX, we go to Silverado near Tomball. 

Where are you?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tripplej said:


> NW Houston - in between Jersey Village and Cypress in unincorporated Houston.
> 
> For movies for the whole family we usually go to Movie Tavern which is on hwy 249. It is a dinner theater place perfect for the whole family. Can order a full meal and watch the movie. Plus the kids will eat pizza and have a good time.
> 
> ...


Oh, you are up near Dale Rasco. Now I'm wondering if we met at Dale's house last November for the sub shootout/GTG? I'm lucky if I can remember the names much less the corresponding forum users :scratch:

I am located in Houston not far from Cypress. I've been to the Imax at Silverado. There's also a Studio Movie Grille about 5 mins from my house, pretty similar to the Movie Tavern.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Studio Movie Grill is good as well. Same as Movie Tavern. Nice place to get a full meal (restaurant style) and you can watch a movie and drink a beer/wine as well.


----------

